# Need help with wheels and tires



## Wilgocrazy (Nov 7, 2018)

What’s up cruzefam, just wanted to seek opinions and some answers to some questions for my gen 2 ‘16. 

I have no plans on lowering it but would like to upgrade to 18inx8.5, specifically the F29 from F1R wheels.just want to know how the fit would be and recommended tire size to wrap them in? 

Thanks!


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Not sure on the offset. I'm running 18x8.5 on +35 with 235/40 and they look good. Sits near flush with the fender lip. Those will tuck in more and may rub on the inside. I believe the factory wheels are +42,but they are an inch narrower


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Here are mine


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

im lowered and will be doing 17" 17x8 wheels later and will probably do 225/40/17


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> im lowered and will be doing 17" 17x8 wheels later and will probably do 225/40/17


225/40/17 is smaller than the stock 16s, 17s, and 18s you may want 225/45 to stay stock height, and have a slightly better ride.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

oh yea sorry thats what i meant lol my bad


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen II Cruze's[/h]


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Dude I love those. I have the Sedan (LT). Did you use a site to find the right fit? I was going with a chrome/silver/gunmetal look but any logical sites or referrals would help tremendously.


----------

